# Member pack delay.



## martintt (Jan 11, 2008)

I ordered my member pack back in November but haven't received it. I have emailed TTOC shop address and a couple of others but had no reply except from the editor John who said someone would be in touch soon.
I understand that it is a volantary club and things will take time but a reply would be appreciated with an update as I'm starting to get a leetle bit concerned.

Any one involved in the running of the club who reads this please help!


----------



## ADE TT (May 1, 2007)

That makes 2 of us :?: im still waiting and its been months whats going on :?: also was informed via email i would have the pack just before christmas :?: :?: :?: :? and that was only after emailing them, not a good start. So ive email again and no answer, I've ask if this is not happing i would like a refund.

ADE


----------



## martintt (Jan 11, 2008)

Ive had a reply from a chap called Mark who I think is one of the reps on the TTOC website. He is chasing it up with the vice-chairman so hopefully its getting sorted.
Will keep you updated.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi All,

First thing to say is we do state that packs may take 6 weeks as every membership card is personalised and comes from an external supplier.

Saying that, I think that some of your packs are at the 6 week point, so I understand why you're expecting them. The best place to ask the question is via email to membership.secretary(at)ttoc.co.uk as I don't have visibility of if the membership cards have arrived yet or not.

Obviously however, I'm happy to assist beyond that if the need arises 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## martintt (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Clive, as long as I know I've not been forgotton thats ok. Look forward to receiving.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

More good news  Membership cards have arrived, packs are built and will be posted tomorrow - and apologies from Mark for not getting them out sooner.

Please let me know if you're one of the "six-weekers" and you don't get your pack this week.

Clive


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

martintt said:


> Ive had a reply from a chap called Mark who I think is one of the reps on the TTOC website. He is chasing it up with the vice-chairman so hopefully its getting sorted.
> Will keep you updated.


 Thats Me 

your membership pack has been chased :wink:

( The Mark clived refered to is the chairman of the ttoc , not me  )

Mark (the other one )


----------



## martintt (Jan 11, 2008)

Hooray, it should be here soony then. Thanks for letting us know.

I'm quite keen to attend local ish meets and/or organise a meet or two. I'm near to Kettering so south Midlands after a fashion.


----------



## martintt (Jan 11, 2008)

Email received to say pack dispatched.

Yay!


----------



## ADE TT (May 1, 2007)

email saying pack on its way also from Mark


----------

